# Mini Coupe spotted in NJ today



## WULFFZA (Mar 13, 2008)

At BMW headquarters in Woodcliff Lakes

With some interesting colors!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

ick.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Will not be my next MINI. Do not like it. (at this point)


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 14, 2011)

Mini wanted more male buyers. They then took a car predominately purchased by females and cut some trunk space. How is that an effective strategy?

So yes Im of the opinion that this car is pretty silly.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

General Montgomery ???


----------



## masti99 (Feb 14, 2011)

Oye Vey


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

Can't believe someone in my family (my mom) is making me go negotiate the price AND PICK UP one of these ugly cars tomorrow morning!


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

My wife absolutely loves them!


----------



## Flexes (Apr 9, 2012)

What are they beautiful?


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

She thinks so. I'm actually liking them the more I look at them. With just two of us at home now that trunk will be more than adequate for our needs. And with gas going up by the minute, we may be parking the 128i until after the electiosn when whoever wins re-manipulates gas prices back down.


----------



## amancuso (Jun 17, 2004)

I've yet to see one in the wild.


----------



## madurodave (Oct 31, 2008)

I would love to test drive the new Roadster JCW. That is more my speed!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

MMME30W said:


> ick.


:rofl: I was not going to insult the mini owners.


----------



## epbrown (Apr 12, 2005)

I've never seen one on the road, but one was parked next to the Cooper S I bought last week.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe MINI are going for 'The car only a mother could love'.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Were you just creeping around the parking garage at BMW headquarters? :lmao:


----------

